
How Fish Got Hooked on Hydrocodone - freedomben
https://www.painnewsnetwork.org/stories/2017/8/25/researchers-get-fish-hooked-on-hydrocodone
======
itsmemattchung
The fish were taught that when they swam over a yellow platform, a motion
sensor would trigger, releasing opioids (i.e. hydrocodone). Within two weeks,
the fish were exhibiting "drug-seeking" behavior? How? How does this differ if
we replace the opioid with food? This is pure classical conditioning,
rewarding them when perform a particular action.

~~~
maxerickson
Doesn't "drug seeking" pretty much mean that the fish behaved as if the drugs
were a reward?

Drug use becomes a problem when drug seeking merely competes with basic
motivations, it doesn't have to completely replace them. So I wonder where you
think the line should be drawn.

~~~
52-6F-62
I think you're onto the main question. Were the fish neglecting more natural
instincts and past learned behaviours that led to the search for food --
instead preferring the platform that indicated a release of the drug?

It would need to show that they were acting actively against their best
survival interests for an endorphin release provided by a substance they
learned they could acquire by acting in this certain way. That would be the
damning conclusion.

------
droopyEyelids
I’d like to see the fish equivalent of the “rat park” experiment where rats
were tested on addictive behavior in a barren cage, and then again in a cage
with lots of toys and social opportunities.

Those fish were pretty much in the worst environment possible.

~~~
kccqzy
The "rat park" experiment: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-
real-cause-of-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-real-cause-
of-addicti_b_6506936.html)

~~~
mercer
Wasn't the rat pack study debunked or at least shown to not be replicable
(enough)?

